# Going to look at her this weekend



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

her back hoofs i dont know soemthing about them and from what i can tell she has a good back nice butt too not too high


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

2 is too young to start undersaddle. I personally won't buy a non-track trained horse that's started before 3 (the only reason I say non-track-trained is because I love OTTBs... I wish they wouldn't start them so young though.)

Have you ever started a horse before? It's a lot of work. If you aren't, perhaps looking at something green broke would be best... it's still a challenge!!

This mare has a very weak end from what I see in the pictures.


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

Yeah, last year I finished a greenie. This year though, I have this trainer to help me when I get stuck. She's super-amazing at natural horsemanship. I know it can be frustrating but I know I'll perservere, excpecially with a friend and trainer involved.

Thanks.

Maybe if she's almost three. I have three months to get to know her before summer officially starts XD


----------



## amy (Nov 26, 2008)

Shes cute...
i think she'll be good.
you should get her.
then post pics


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Finishing a greenie and starting a horse are completely and totally different experiences. Equally as rewarding, but it's a completely different dynamic. 

I'm curious as to your plan of action for training?


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm going to get her on Clinton a. Desensitising, respect junk... ect. Then once she has mastered all that I'll increase groundwork to exersize. Then I'll add a saddle to all that. Then the bridle. Then the rider. There's more in detail, but that's the jist of it


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Okey doke


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

Why'd you ask?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Many people buy unbroke horses without a plan.

If you get her, good luck.


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

I don't think 2 is too early to start a horse. There is a lot more to breaking a horse than just saddling and riding. The horse will need extensive ground work (which the OP already stated she was planning on doing) She's really cute. Those are tough pictures to critique but she's definately a cutie. Good luck!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm glad you have the outline of a plan and that you have some professional help if you get stuck. Even though she is two, is she coming two or is she a long two? That will make a difference in how you proceed.

As to what she is good for, that is impossible to tell from two pictures. It would be good to know her breeding and to see a video of her moving. I like the two pictures you posted - she looks balanced but it's impossible to really tell.


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

Thank you.
When I go look at her I'll get some pics, and ecspecially if I buy her 
I'll let y'all know. 
I think she's a long two...
Also I might look at an arabian colt that's a coming two. Depends on if we choose this baby


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

girl_on_black_pony said:


> I think she's a long two...
> Also I might look at an arabian colt that's a coming two. Depends on if we choose this baby


If you intend to start under saddle this summer, the paint mare is a better choice.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

mls said:


> If you intend to start under saddle this summer, the paint mare is a better choice.


Agreed, and depending on what the market is like where you are, the Paint may have more value when/if you go to sell her (assuming both have papers).


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

I don't think the paint does. But I really do like her age for starting training.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

In my area, a 2 year old grade horse (in this market) is worth >$200.00 no matter what the color. An Arabian is worth less.


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm going to probably choose her. The colt I would have to get gelded. 

I just found out she recently turned two, but I think that's much better than the arabian who isn't two yet. Do you think by the end of this summer I'll be able to start her under saddle? Thanks


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

girl_on_black_pony said:


> Do you think by the end of this summer I'll be able to start her under saddle? Thanks


Starting a horse under saddle at ~2 1/2 years old is still rushing it but it's done quite often with a stock type horse (Quarter Horse, Paint, Appy, etc). Personally I would not get on her back until she turned 3 - period. If she were an Arab, I would actually wait until she turned 4 or 5.

What you can do by the end of the summer is have her driving in long lines or possibly even a bike. It all depends on her development.


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

They sent more pics [I can't get them to upload] and she already looks pretty doveloped for her age. The most I will probably do this summer is get her used to tack and lunge her in it.

I may possibly lead kids on her as long as she seems safe.
I may sit/lay on her bareback occasionally while she is grazing [I did that last year on a horse I trained] just to spend time with her.

I only weigh 110 lbs but I can see that tack plus my weight could cause discomfort.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

girl_on_black_pony said:


> I'm going to probably choose her. The colt I would have to get gelded.
> 
> I just found out she recently turned two, but I think that's much better than the arabian who isn't two yet. Do you think by the end of this summer I'll be able to start her under saddle? Thanks


How much do they want for this grade mare? Around here I wouldn't expect to pay much if anything for an untrained grade mare.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I would still recommend waiting till the horse is at LEAST 3 to start it under saddle. There are a lot of things to do while they're young, but please don't rush the undersaddle part.


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

Joshie: They're asking 200 for her.


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

JDI: I'm thinking about just keeping on looking for a three year old. I don't know if I can find one for 200 though.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> I would still recommend waiting till the horse is at LEAST 3 to start it under saddle. There are a lot of things to do while they're young, but please don't rush the undersaddle part.



EXACTLY this. And sometimes 3 is still too young. A horse may be physically ready but not mentally and it may be mentally ready but not physically. Your best bet is late 3 and towards 4. As far as riding two year olds, my point of view is, just because it's done, doesn't mean it should be.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Exactly, Solon, I completely agree. 

$200 for a 3 year old ready to break? Best of luck. I'm sure they're out there... 

Will you be needing to sell it ASAP after your summer break?


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I know this has been said before but I would definitely keep looking for a more suitable choice. At my camp last year we had a little paint filly (not sure how old but she still had milk teeth and a baby tail so probably barely 2) that we had to ride because we had no other options and it was the saddest thing ever. She could barely stand to have a 100 pound person on her plus tack. She tried her best for us and was really surprisingly reliable for her age but I would never want to do that to another horse. I just had an idea that might work, I don't know what all your preferences are but I got my mare for basically free because she has behavior issues and her owner was getting divorced. If you asked around your town you might find a older all ready pretty trained horse for really cheap that might just need some issues to be worked out. That might be almost more rewarding for you than training a baby because you could be basically saving a life. And most issues can, with consistent work, be solved in a matter of weeks/days with the right approach. Good luck!


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

No, I may not even sell her if she turns out to be a good horse.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

girl_on_black_pony said:


> Joshie: They're asking 200 for her.


Can you ask your trainer to go look at her with you? Do you have to board? If you board, I'd not buy a youngster. If you have your own place, it's more reasonable. For $200, unless this horse is a trainwreck conformationally, has a horrid personality, or must be boarded, this is a good deal. I would start early training as a two year old. That doesn't mean you need to ride. It's not best for the horse. I will say, though, that our boy was started as a late two year old. That was before he was our boy. There are many, many constructive things you can do with this horse before you get into heavy training.

Unless you're very experienced with horse starting, I'd take your trainer with you before you purchase any horse.


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

I will do that. I was thinking about it before you mentioned it, and it does seem like a good idea. From the pics she doesn't look bad conformation-wise. I'll check when I'm there, though, too. I'm not boarding, I have my own barn and pasture.


----------



## hannah_xx (Oct 7, 2008)

Hii
she looks a nice horse, good luck if you get her 
But i would never back a horse until it was at least 4. i wouldn't even think to start a 2 1/2 year old. Sorry just my opinion, but shes still sooo young! got so much developing and maturing to do, let her be a happy young horse until rising 4 atleast 
friendly advice! xx


----------



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

BuckOff41570 said:


> I don't think 2 is too early to start a horse. There is a lot more to breaking a horse than just saddling and riding. The horse will need extensive ground work (which the OP already stated she was planning on doing) She's really cute. Those are tough pictures to critique but she's definately a cutie. Good luck!


I agree. 2 isnt too young to start one, although if you dont have any experience starting a horse it may not be the best idea.


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

How am I supposed to GET experience if I never try to start one, though?
It'll be mainly a learning experience. If it proves to much for me and my friend to handle, we'll consult our trainer.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

Let us know how it goes ... and what you decide ... 

Like many others have said I too feel that 2 or 2.5 is too young- especially in those pics she still look baby ish- very cute tho!

I have a 3 yr old OTTB who i don't plan to back for a while- yes she has already has been ridden but i want to do it all from the ground up, my way- I have a 5 yr old OTTB who i did the same things with and when you take it slow it produces a MUCH better/solid horse for a lifetime ..

Best of Luck! 

P.S. there are a lot of free horses out there right now ..


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I started serious ground-work with my solid paint when he was 2. This included voice commands from the ground, hand walking on the trails, desensitizing, getting used to a saddle, etc. The first time I got in the saddle he was 2.5 years. We did some light riding - Very basic of getting used to someone on his back and getting balance at a walk and some light trotting. A couple very easy trails and to get the start of a GOOD whoa on him. He then had the rest of the fall & winter off and then his real training started more serious training as a 3 year old. Even at 3 we only lightly cantered so he had an idea of what it was and wouldn't freak if he went up into that gait. Real canter work doesn't happen until 4 & 5 years of age for my horses.

For my haflinger I did wait until he was a full 3 before he was backed - but his trainer did not feel he was mentally ready for it as a late 2 year old.

I prefer the method of starting slowly like this. I feel there is a HUGE difference between starting like this and others who start 2 year olds and work them through W/T/C and spins, tight circles, hard terrain, and other strenous activities. This way their body can adjust to weight carrying but its done at a very easy pace.


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks, I'm sure I wont get to do anything serious anyway, this summer at least. then i get real busy once school starts.


----------



## Twitch2008 (Nov 26, 2008)

girl_on_black_pony said:


> How am I supposed to GET experience if I never try to start one, though?
> It'll be mainly a learning experience. If it proves to much for me and my friend to handle, we'll consult our trainer.



That is my thinking as well. You sound like you are experienced enough to start this project and it appears that you have thought it through. You have access to a professional and have your own barn/pasture. I think as long as she is sound both mentally and physically then I'd go for it. 

I also think that you should be careful taking advice from forums. Not that there aren't knowledgeable people on here, but it is very easy for people to bark orders and opinions on a forum and not practice what they preach.

It all boils down to experience and confidence. You get experience by doing it and get confidence by doing it well.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Twitch2008 said:


> it is very easy for people to bark orders and opinions on a forum and not practice what they preach.


Interesting comment.

We start our horses under saddle the summer they turn two. We have quarter horses - eligible for futurity purses. I put about 15-20 rides (walk/trot) on my husbands 2 year old last summer. Few nice walking trail rides. Then she was turned out for the winter. We just started her again two weeks ago. 

Three rides on her by my husband. She very willingly walks, trots and lopes under saddle. No balks, no bucks, no rears. The third ride she was tracking cattle. 

Tracking was 100% her idea. Cattle were cooling off after we had worked them and the intent was just to work the filly in the arena NEAR them to see her reaction.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

girl_on_black_pony said:


> How am I supposed to GET experience if I never try to start one, though?
> It'll be mainly a learning experience. If it proves to much for me and my friend to handle, we'll consult our trainer.


This is not to say that I mean this for you but to answer your question, that is what an apprenticeship is for. To start a horse poorly and not realize it, only makes it difficult for the horse that got screwed up. Unfortunately, by the time many people figure out that they are over their heads, they have a problem horse on their hands. It's simple to see - look how many problem horses there are.


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

Yes, I see. Twitch made a good point though, I'm taking advice from everyone one here, but in my mind, filtering through what information I conclude to be logical. Not that you all are illogical, just that beliefs/techniques are different.

I respect what you all have said, but at the same time, I have to be wary of what information I choose to follow, remembering that you all do not know me or my situation.

All advice has been taken in and considered, and I thank you all for that. I know now to be careful of what the horse's mental/physical condition is before deciding when to train or even to buy said horse. I suppose you'd have to know the horse better, also to make the most accurate statement.

IRH, I understand your concern about the horse, I myself know a few that have been started and their trainers realize, when it's too late, that the horse is screwed up. Hopefully with my plan/CA program and trainer, I can prevent the horse from becoming just another sale number.


----------

